# Why arn't my rats breeding?



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

As the title says basicly.
Have two rats, 1 male 1 female, got them in the same tank so they will hopefully be going at it, had them for easily 1 2 month now and not one baby, sepirated them a few times as I thought she was pregnant but failure, I kinda need these to breed as I have 6 snakes to feed and as a student the cost is not nice.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

It's winter, the cooler temps slow them down. Unless you can keep them constantly heated they probably won't breed until the weather warms up. Also if they are too young they won't breed, they need to be at least 5 months old :2thumb:.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

corny girl said:


> It's winter, the cooler temps slow them down. Unless you can keep them constantly heated they probably won't breed until the weather warms up. Also if they are too young they won't breed, they need to be at least 5 months old :2thumb:.


^^ this 

also check that they are definatly oppisate sex lol


----------



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

corny girl said:


> It's winter, the cooler temps slow them down. Unless you can keep them constantly heated they probably won't breed until the weather warms up. Also if they are too young they won't breed, they need to be at least 5 months old :2thumb:.


 They are in my bedroom and well the temps arnt to bad, radiator is on now and then and it doesn't seem t cold but could it be to cold for them?


----------



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

popitgoes said:


> ^^ this
> 
> also check that they are definatly oppisate sex lol


 Yeah definitly oppisate and may I say I am impressed at the size or rats balls they are like small eggs lol.


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

your male could be a jaffa (no seeds), i breed them commercialy and its surprising how many jaffa males pop up.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

The male is gay


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

as above, maybe the male isn't fertile, although i got no idea how you would go about testing that :lol2:

if that is the case, feed that bad boy off and replace him, being a student though it isn't ideal i know


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

i had a male that did nothing! got another male and job done babys within 4 weeks!


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

If they do not want 'to do babies' than must go to the freezer!


----------

